# Best Concrete mix for interior concrete block parge?



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Use portland cement type 1/2 with sand.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks, but I was planning on doing a 1/2 coat then a second 1/2 coat. Portland cement is for 2+ inches, right?


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

No it can be used up to 2". But your only gonna get a 1/4 parge anyways anymore then that it will sag and ripple. Your should also look into bonding agent as well.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe I'm looking at a different type... The description on the port. cement says 

"Portland cement is used to make concrete where 2 inch thickness or more is needed to build or repair walks, floors, footings, patios, setting post and poles. This is pre-blended for a consistent quality"

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Read again... . "Portland cement is used to make concrete where 2 inch thickness of more is needed to build or repair walks, floors, footings, patios, setting post and poles"

"Also can be used for base coats"

"Walks, floors, footings, patios, post/poles" This doesnt apply to you. Thats ALL ground work. 

Dont recommend sakrete. Use Roanoke Portland type I/II. You have to buy sand as well to mix. You can try the premix first and if you dont like the results then go with my way. GL


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds good. So maybe something like this would work?

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Sure give it shot and let us know your results!

GL


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Trucon01 said:


> Sounds good. So maybe something like this would work?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


You won't have any success with that stuff, it's meant fro patching horizontal surfaces and has no lime in it, which is what you really need. 

As for what type of mortar you need, it really depends on what the current issue with the wall is, and what you're trying to accomplish with the plaster.......


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

For my interior basement block walls, I wanted to put a parge coat on a few sections (top to bottom). Some areas have light to moderate cracks. I got a bunch covered with Hydraulic Cement already, but wanted to put a full coat over the whole wall now.

Can you tell me what to look for specifically? I looked at the HD site and nothing says it includes lime. Do all Type S mixes use lime?

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UBKeC0RaJ50


----------



## jmagg (Aug 7, 2012)

In cement plaster, the less lime the better. Lime improves workability, at the expense of strength, and shrinkage.

There are specialized lime plasters, but thats not what you are doing.

Type S mortars are generally a bit higher strength with added latex for below ground applications, and contain lime.

Clean and bond the entire area. Use 2 coats, first coat scratch horizontally, let dry, then the second pull tight and double up. If you dont mix too wet, and dont apply too heavy, it may not check. Floating with a wood or hard rubber float near the end of cure while still workable, will compact, bring up sand, and make a better finish. Use as little water as possible.



good luck


----------

